
BPF Portability and CO-Re (Compile Once Run Everywhere) - nyellin
https://facebookmicrosites.github.io/bpf/blog/2020/02/19/bpf-portability-and-co-re.html
======
isaachawley
This looks great. The lack of portability was a huge negative when I was
considering BPF a few months ago.

~~~
rurban
It's still a huge problem. Only dTrace runs everywhere: BSD, Solaris, Mac,
windows, Linux. BPF only runs on Linux.

In userspace everybody has dTrace probes, nobody has bpf/stap probes.

Additionally dTrace is secure, BPF is insecure.

It really looks bad, but these Linux jokers still think they rule the world.

